# So what did everyone get for Xmas?



## Stompsy (Dec 26, 2017)

Anything noteworthy?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 26, 2017)

A hangover.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 26, 2017)

Not really noteworthy.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 26, 2017)

Only happens to me once a year so kind of.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 26, 2017)

I got a new thermostat, that I have yet to set up.

Some red back work boots +socks

Swisswon backpack with some more work goodies etc

Getting older, I’m finding I’m getting excited over different stuff


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 26, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I got a new thermostat, that I have yet to set up.
> 
> Some red back work boots +socks
> 
> ...


Yeah that happens. Haha. 

I’m getting a Night Tiger as soon as they are eating well on their own. 

Also got the book Mindhunter which I’m very eager to continue reading and an avacado from my son. 

Oh and a mini tape measure which is Uber cute.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 26, 2017)

Got a wheatbelt stimmy last month which was an early present, and with the money I got from others I got some supplies (heating, thermometers) and tomorrow I'm getting a pygmy python with the rest of the money  I love antaresias!


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 26, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Got a wheatbelt stimmy last month which was an early present, and with the money I got from others I got some supplies (heating, thermometers) and tomorrow I'm getting a pygmy python with the rest of the money  I love antaresias!


Oh wow awesome! You cashed in well!!


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sounds like you lot been good for Santa ,or he just lightens his sleigh in the Southern Hemisphere before heading up north [emoji7]
Well I got me a nice camera and some decent snorkelling kit as I’m going on holiday in March to the Red Sea so he must like me too 
Shame it’s too cold to 
Take them outside for some pics

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 26, 2017)

I also forgot to mention I got a mad cold! Guess that’s what I get for working the busiest day of year full of tourists who don’t celebrate


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 26, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> Sounds like you lot been good for Santa ,or he just lightens his sleigh in the Southern Hemisphere before heading up north [emoji7]
> Well I got me a nice camera and some decent snorkelling kit as I’m going on holiday in March to the Red Sea so he must like me too
> Shame it’s too cold to
> Take them outside for some pics
> ...


I’m jealous. I used to have a nice dslr but sold it and some other stuff to find moving back to Melbourne a few years ago.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Got a wheatbelt stimmy last month which was an early present, and with the money I got from others I got some supplies (heating, thermometers) and tomorrow I'm getting a pygmy python with the rest of the money  I love antaresias!


A real pygmy python (perthensis) or a pygmy banded python (Liasis)? I was confused when I bought mine,I still love them but not what I was originally after.
[doublepost=1514282013,1514281771][/doublepost]I got SFA,this is what happens when you get old and don't need any more sh1T,my house is already full.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 26, 2017)

100%(?) A. perthensis
(I checked with a breeder)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Foozil said:


> 100% A. perthensis
> (I checked with a breeder)


love to see some pics


----------



## Foozil (Dec 26, 2017)

When I get it I will


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> I’m jealous. I used to have a nice dslr but sold it and some other stuff to find moving back to Melbourne a few years ago.


Ha I know that story I swapped my SLR and heaps of camera gear + $ to buy a Harley years ago and then didn't have a camera to take pics of my bike


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 26, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Ha I know that story I swapped my SLR and heaps of camera gear + $ to buy a Harley years ago and then didn't have a camera to take pics of my bike


Lol!

I also moved on all of my pythons as well. Was just too hard to transport and have them down here.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 26, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> Sounds like you lot been good for Santa ,or he just lightens his sleigh in the Southern Hemisphere before heading up north [emoji7]
> Well I got me a nice camera and some decent snorkelling kit as I’m going on holiday in March to the Red Sea so he must like me too
> Shame it’s too cold to
> Take them outside for some pics
> ...


Come on mate, I hear snow snorkeling is all the rage right now.
Get it on and get out there!


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 26, 2017)

The snow has melted last weekend and it’s a barmy 6 today. And I’m a 100miles either east or west from the closest beach ,
Don’t think I fancy pneumonia for new year [emoji4]


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 26, 2017)

A home brew kit. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Home brew kit, i need one of them i reckon.
I got myself a new indicus which is coming during the week and I'm getting a female gouldii from a aussie pythons member here. I got them with the money i saved from making the kids presents this year. 
Cooper got a corona top necklace.
And Jude got the same in a bracelet.
And it cleaned out my car, we all won

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 26, 2017)

an indicus? woah..jealous, lol.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 26, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> an indicus? woah..jealous, lol.


I'm trying to get a few different lines of indicus together. I might have to add another room tho. I tend to buy first and then i do the thinking when its to late

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kankryb (Dec 27, 2017)

I got this 
450 pages of fun, really great book


----------



## Foozil (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome book!! I love the colour of those eyes


----------



## danyjv (Dec 27, 2017)

kankryb said:


> I got this
> 450 pages of fun, really great book
> 
> View attachment 322451



That’s the peaking spider on the front cover(jokes)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 27, 2017)

Turns out the backpack was a cheap Chinese rip off after close inspection finding a 537¥ price tag (6$~aus. Swisswin usually 100$+) with a 40$ price tag covering it. and lightly pulling on some stitching watching it all fall apart.. was kind of satisfying but now I still need a new bag


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 27, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Turns out the backpack was a cheap Chinese rip off after close inspection finding a 537¥ price tag (6$~aus. Swisswin usually 100$+) with a 40$ price tag covering it. and lightly pulling on some stitching watching it all fall apart.. was kind of satisfying but now I still need a new bag


That is the symbol for Japanese Yen.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 27, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> That is the symbol for Japanese Yen.


It’s still a chinese rip off or Japanese if u want to be picky


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 27, 2017)

Well I got a late present in the form of a clutch of BHP eggs.
Must be the latest a BHP has laid in history.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 27, 2017)

I received _Tadpoles and Frogs of Australia_ by Marion Anstis. A superbly comprehensive book that's a must have for any frog enthusiast. I've read quite a few frog books and this one definitely takes the prize. It actually covers species from *all* over Australia. I find that most books tend to omit WA species for some reason, even though they claim to be a guide to all frogs of Australia.






I also received two homemade enclosures for my adult carpet pythons. Full credit goes to the builder - a close family member. They did a marvelous job. Will post pictures when they're all set up. I need to go hunting for some suitable branches first.


----------



## Foozil (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome @Oshkii!!
And Awesome book @Aussiepride83 
l
v


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I received _Tadpoles and Frogs of Australia_ by Marion Antstis. A superbly comprehensive book that's a must have for any frog enthusiast. I've read quite a few frog books and this one definitely takes the prize. It actually covers species from *all* over Australia. I find that most books tend to omit WA species for some reason, even though they claim to be a guide to all frogs of Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great book, I got it last year. This year I got this one.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 27, 2017)

Well you all got spoilt and clearly your close family members know you well. Happy days.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 27, 2017)

Was up at 2:45am this morning and launching the tinnie at 5am into Lake Cooby to chase my fave Aussie sport fish _Macquaria ambigua_. Sure beats working. 










Good old home grown wood roaches, gets them every time. Nice Yella just shy of 50cm.
Just gotta slice some potatoes into chips now and Dinner is taken care of.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 27, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> A home brew kit. Looking forward to the results.


hope your reptile kiddies are of legal drinking age 
[doublepost=1514359376,1514359292][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> Was up at 2:45am this morning and launching the tinnie at 5am into Lake Cooby to chase my fave Aussie sport fish _Macquaria ambigua_. Sure beats working.
> View attachment 322459
> View attachment 322460
> View attachment 322461
> ...


nice work


----------



## Foozil (Dec 28, 2017)

Got the pygmy, he's just settling into his enclosure at the moment, will make a thread with pics tomorrow. He's an adult, but he's TINY!! Quite chubby though 
[doublepost=1514441269,1514372063][/doublepost]Heres the thread: https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/new-pygmy-python.221649/#post-2506799


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 29, 2017)

Sounds like everyone got almost everything they wanted.. I got my wallet emptied and some [emoji4].. 

Killed a dozen more brain cells and ate 2 kilo of food..

I am in the process now of saving up for a trip to Pelelia. After reading up on this and watch YouTube clips it's my next trip overseas.. oh and I am going to by myself a Drone.. *anyone me as around with them, pros/cons! Good brands stay away brands .. 

Peace and happy New Year to you and yours!!!

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 29, 2017)

don't think i could travel overseas while having so many animals tbh.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 29, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Killed a dozen more brain cells
> 
> *anyone me as around with them, pros/cons!
> 
> ...


By the looks of that sentence I think you may have killed more than a dozen!


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 29, 2017)

We mean what you know, Murph. 


Imported_tuatara said:


> don't think i could travel overseas while having so many animals tbh.


No, it would be hard. Snakes, lizards, mice, rabbits, woodies, guinea pigs, chickens, birds, and a dog.


----------



## GhoulGecko (Dec 29, 2017)

Got my first reptile a beautiful leaf tail.


----------

